# AMD-Aktie wird empfohlen! Wechselt Anand Chandrasekher zu Intel?



## Headologic (24. März 2011)

Ach, am Morgen sollte man keine News schreiben ^^ *Wechselt Anand Chandrasekher zu AMD?* *<--So sollte es heissen  *


Der Google-Aktien-News nach empfielt Börsenguru "Vijay Rakesh" die AMD-Aktie zum Kauf, da in nächster Zeit der Llano-Prozessor eingeführt wird und diese ab April an Großfirmen wie HP und Acer geliefert werden.
Er glaubt, der 32-Nanometer-Teil wird dazu beitragen, die AMD-Aktie wegen Llano-Notebooks zu steigern.
AMD-Aktien sind heute um ca. 4 Cent gestiegen. Als mein Artikel geschrieben wurde lag die Aktie bei $ 8.59. 

Zudem wurde auf dem ATI-Forum noch geschrieben, dass die Gerüchteküche um Ex-Intel-Mitarbeiter Anand Chandrasekher gärt. 
Dieser hatte zuletzt bei Intel die Handysparte betrieben und letzendlich das Handtuch geschmissen um sich anderen Aufgaben zu widmen. Man glaubt das er zu AMD wechseln wird, da AMD gerade für den Mobile-Sektor einen Mitarbeiter sucht, weshalb Anand Chandrasekher der perfekte Mann dafür wäre.

Klar sind das alles aufgefasste Wörter die gerne dazu benutzt werden, um einen Stein ins Rollen zu kriegen.

Quellen:
Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.: NYSE:AMD quotes & news - Google Finance
AMD: ‘Llano’ Is On Track, Says Sterne Agee (Update) - Tech Trader Daily - Barrons.com
Gerüchte aus der Wallstreet


----------



## drogado (24. März 2011)

ich würde nicht mehr im aktienmarkt investieren ist mir zu labil. kann nur inflationsschützende investments empfehlen wie gold und (vorallem) silber
Silver Chart - Last 10 years
Langfristiger Goldpreischart | 10 Jahreschart | finanzen.net

mfg


----------



## xdevilx (24. März 2011)

wejn man bedenkt wo die amd aktio vorn paar jahren mal rumgekrochen ist


----------



## Dogg (24. März 2011)

Wer spekuliert sollte sich gut auskennen und wissen was er da macht.
Ich hoffe wirklich, dass niemand durch solche News auf den Gedanken kommt AMD zu "unterstützen".


----------



## Bennz (24. März 2011)

anmerkung, wer wechselt zu intel? xD

ich glaub nicht das Anand Chandrasekher so schnell wechseln darf, er weiss ja viel zu viel. er wird bestimmt nen verbot von Intel bekommen.


----------



## Dartwurst (24. März 2011)

Selbst wenn ich all mein Erspartes einsetze, brauche ich über die Abgeltungssteuer nicht nachzudenken. 30 Jahre knechten und mein Geld dann Großkonzernen in den A.... zu schieben ist das Risiko nicht wert.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

Ich habe schon welche gekauft


----------



## Dartwurst (24. März 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich habe schon welche gekauft


Da wünsche ich Dir alles Gute. Die letzten (und einzigen) die ich mir kaufte wurden anschliesen benutzt, um meine Abfindung zu finanzieren. Die Abfindung war wohl höher als mein Anteilswert, aber gutbezahlte Jobs wachsen nicht auf den Bäumen.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

Ich war 14 als ich sie gekauft habe und jetzt schon 25% Gewinn


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (24. März 2011)

Mal so ganz nebenbei vielleicht deutet das auch auf einen guten BD hin


----------



## Star_KillA (24. März 2011)

Wäre ja nicht schlecht


----------



## Headologic (24. März 2011)

als ob das Aktionäre so genau daherziehen können dass der BD so gut wird ^^ und hier die Llano-CPU's sind ja vom Aufbau nicht mit BD's zu vergleichen


----------



## Icejester (25. März 2011)

drogado schrieb:


> ich würde nicht mehr im aktienmarkt investieren ist mir zu labil. kann nur inflationsschützende investments empfehlen wie gold und (vorallem) silber
> Silver Chart - Last 10 years
> Langfristiger Goldpreischart | 10 Jahreschart | finanzen.net
> 
> mfg


 
Oh oh. Du kannst natürlich kaufen, was Du willst, aber ausgerechnet Gold und Silber sind langfristig nicht in der Lage, ein Vermögen zu vergrößern und inflationssicher sind sie auch nicht. Man sollte sich nicht von kurzfristigen Trends irritieren lassen. Gold ist schon massiv überbewertet und wird nicht weiter deutlich steigen, kann aber auf ca. US$ 350,- die Unze fallen. Aktien als echte Sachwerte, hinter denen auch eine produktive Kraft steht, sind die einzige Anlageform, die wirklichen Inflationsschutz bietet. Allerdings ist hier auf eine entsprechende Risikostreuung zu achten, damit man sich das Depot nicht mit wenigen Einzelwerten vollstopft, die immer noch steil abstürzen können. Stell Dir vier bis sechs gute Fonds zusammen und Du bist langfristig viel besser als mit Edelmetallen bedient.
Denn was kann Gold schon? Nichts. Es ist immer nur ein Währungsersatz. Als Rohstoff für die Industrie wird es nicht in nennenswerter Weise nachgefragt und auf die Schmucknachfrage würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Und wenn die Inflation wirklich mit dem Holzhammer kommt, wird - wie in den 30er Jahren - der private Goldbesitz kurzerhand verboten. Da haste dann aber richtig viel von. 

Ach ja, wer 1900 Gold gekauft hat, kann sich, wenn er es heute verkauft, keinen Deut mehr leisten, als er es 1900 von dem Gegenwert gekonnt hätte. Das nenne ich mal schlechte Performance auf lange Sicht.

Das Hauptproblem der Deutschen am Aktienmarkt ist, daß sie immer dann einsteigen, wenn die Wirtschaft boomt oder gerade auf ihrem Zenit steht. Drei Jahre später jammern sie wieder, daß Aktien doch furchtbar böse sind und man da immer nur verliert. Aber es ist nicht erstaunlich, daß man verliert, wenn man etwas zum Höchstkurs kauft, denn dann kann es ja nur nach unten gehen. Echte Gewinne werden immer nur und ausschließlich in schlechten Zeiten gemacht. Falls man jetzt allerdings aus bekanntem Anlaß Angst vor einem Schließen der Tokioter Börse haben sollte, sind Edelmetalle wirklich eine kurzfristige Alternative, um sein Vermögen zu retten. Und mit kurzfristig meine ich hier drei bis sechs Monate. Danach würde ich mich davon wieder trennen.


----------



## Sushimann (25. März 2011)

drogado schrieb:


> ich würde nicht mehr im aktienmarkt investieren ist mir zu labil. kann nur inflationsschützende investments empfehlen wie gold und (vorallem) silber
> Silver Chart - Last 10 years
> Langfristiger Goldpreischart | 10 Jahreschart | finanzen.net
> 
> mfg


 
  du versüßt mir den Tag  genial ein Kommentar dazu erübrigt sich wohl


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2011)

> Ich war 14 als ich sie gekauft habe und jetzt schon 25% Gewinn



Und wie alt bist du jetzt?


----------



## PC-Doc (25. März 2011)

Ich besitze keine Aktien,wußte gar ni,das sich hier welche mit Aktien auskennen?
Hab nur neulich gelesen,das die Allianz nen ziemlichen Brocken Moneten (war glaube mehr als die deutsche Staatsverschuldung[291Billion oder so])ausm US-Aktienmarkt gezogen hat,den dann ziemlich flott die FED (scheinbar größter Verbrecherverein) aufgekauft haben soll,um die US-Wirtschaft zu stabilisieren,bzw nicht zu destabilisieren.Die USA soll ja hoffnungslos verschuldet sein,was globale Auswirkungen haben könnte.
Allerdings möcht ich dazu sagen,das ich nicht wirklich Plan von der ganzen Materie hab,was ich zugegeben gerne hätte.Aber vielleicht kann mich ja wer mal konstruktiv diesbezüglich aufklären,würd mich freuen.Gern auch als PN.Ich traue meinem Bankberater nicht wirklich.

@TOPIC
Nur weil ein angesehener Intelmanager evtl.! zu AMD wechselt,wird die AMD-Aktie empfohlen? Scheint mir ein wenig fadenscheinig,vielleicht ist das für das Tagesgeschäft interessant,aber auf lange Sicht,ich weiß nicht ...
Auch wenn ich AMD den Erfolg gönnen würde.


----------



## Crazy-Guy (25. März 2011)

Sushimann schrieb:


> du versüßt mir den Tag  genial ein Kommentar dazu erübrigt sich wohl


 
Bitte erkläre uns Unwissenden mal deine arogantes Kommentar. Scheinst ja den absoluten Durchblick zu haben.


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2011)

Das Problem mit der FED ist, dass sie nicht unabhängig ist, wie es (zum Teil) die EZB noch ist. 
Die EZB, genauso wie der Euro, um den wir momentan Grund zum trauern haben (Rettungsschirm/endgültige Tranferunion/ Anreize zum sparen sind endgültig weg/ Länderfinanzausgleich auf EU ebene), sind auf einem falschen Weg weil sich die eigentlich Stabilitäts liebenden Deutschen nicht durchsetzen obwohl mächtigstes Land in der EU. 

Vielleicht besitzt der AMD-Aktien-Empfehlende selber AMD-Aktien.


----------



## Sushimann (25. März 2011)

Crazy-Guy schrieb:


> Bitte erkläre uns Unwissenden mal deine arogantes Kommentar. Scheinst ja den absoluten Durchblick zu haben.


Entschuldigung, sollte nicht arrogant klingen wenn es dies ist, so war es nicht meine Absicht und ich entschuldige mich.

Also jetzt mal richtig Offtopic. Zunächst einmal sei gesagt, vieles aus Icejesters Post ist schonmal richtig doch betrachten wir es mal etwas objektiver.
Es ist gar nicht so lange her, dass der Goldpreis durch Spekulationen künstlich in die Höhe getrieben wurde. Dies führte dazu, dass jeder Zeit mit dem platzen dieser Blase zu rechnen war. Diese Gefahr besteht bis heute, zwar nicht mehr so wahrscheinlich aber immer noch möglich. Als letztes Jahr bekannt wurde, dass der Goldpreis durch die Notenbanken bewusst niedrig gehalten wurde, führte dies zu einem kurzzeitigen einsacken des Goldpreises. 
Wie hielten die Notenbanken den Goldpreis niedrig? Dies geschah durch den Verkauf eigener Goldreserven. Denn durch den Verkauf stieg das Angebot an Gold bei gleicher Nachfrage. Wenn man nun betrachtet, dass wie in der Currency Theorie beschrieben die Geldmenge im Idealfall durch Gold gedeckt sein sollte, um eine Inflation zu verhindern. Zwar findet in unserer Geldwirtschaft ein Mix aus Banking und Currency Theorie statt, jedoch wirkt sich ein Verkauf von Goldreserven durch die Notenbanken immer noch inflatorisch auf den Geldmarkt aus. Somit kann gesagt werden, dass der Kauf und die dadurch resultierende Nachfrage nach Gold alles andere als Inflationsschützend ist. Sie ist vielmehr sogar Inflationsfördernd.
Die einzigen Investments heutzutage die wirklich Inflationssicher sind, sind Investments in Sachwerte wie zum Beispiel Immobillien oder Dinge mit Ideelen Wert (Kunstobjekte oder ähnliches)


----------



## Icejester (25. März 2011)

PC-Doc schrieb:


> Ich besitze keine Aktien,wußte gar ni,das sich hier welche mit Aktien auskennen?
> Hab nur neulich gelesen,das die Allianz nen ziemlichen Brocken Moneten (war glaube mehr als die deutsche Staatsverschuldung[291Billion oder so])ausm US-Aktienmarkt gezogen hat,den dann ziemlich flott die FED (scheinbar größter Verbrecherverein) aufgekauft haben soll,um die US-Wirtschaft zu stabilisieren,bzw nicht zu destabilisieren.Die USA soll ja hoffnungslos verschuldet sein,was globale Auswirkungen haben könnte.



Was Du meinst, ist daß Pimco, seit 2000 eine Tochter von Allianz Global Investors, sich von allen US-Staatsanleihen getrennt hat. Der Wert belief sich allerdings "nur" auf 237 Mrd. Dollar. (Auf englisch heißt eine Milliarde allerdings "billion". Daher wahrscheinlich die Verwechslung.) Wenn das mehr als die deutsche Staatsverschuldung wäre, wäre das sehr schön für uns alle. Und die Fed (Federal Reserve Bank) ist auch kein Verbrecherverein. Ich nehme an, sie kaufen Staatsanleihen auf, damit der amerikanische Staat neue Anleihen ausgeben und sich somit bei Investoren auch neues Geld leihen kann. Wäre der Markt mit "alten" Anleihen voll, wäre das logischerweise schwieriger. Den USA sollte das aber nur bedingt helfen, denn ich vermute nicht, daß die Fed auf die Zinsen verzichten wird. Die Schuldenlast sinkt dadurch also nicht bzw. bestenfalls sehr indirekt.

Der Rentenfonds, der diesen Verkauf getätigt hat, ist übrigens wirklich sehr gut, wie Allianz Global Investors insgesamt durchaus empfehlenswerte Produkte anbietet. Von den Versicherungen kann man das leider nicht in gleichem Maße sagen.



> Allerdings möcht ich dazu sagen,das ich nicht wirklich Plan von der ganzen Materie hab,was ich zugegeben gerne hätte.Aber vielleicht kann mich ja wer mal konstruktiv diesbezüglich aufklären,würd mich freuen.Gern auch als PN.Ich traue meinem Bankberater nicht wirklich.



Gerne. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob Du mir als unabhängigem Finanzberater da mehr Vertrauen entgegenbringen würdest.



> Nur weil ein angesehener Intelmanager evtl.! zu AMD wechselt,wird die AMD-Aktie empfohlen? Scheint mir ein wenig fadenscheinig,vielleicht ist das für das Tagesgeschäft interessant,aber auf lange Sicht,ich weiß nicht ...
> Auch wenn ich AMD den Erfolg gönnen würde.



Kommt halt darauf an, ob er seinen Erfolg bei AMD fortsetzen kann. Falls ja, wird das auch einen langfristigen Effekt haben. Andernfalls ist es, wie Du richtig sagst, nur für das Tagesgeschäft relevant.


----------



## Schulkind (25. März 2011)

Wow, mein Taschengeld reicht sogar für 3 Stück, wo muss ich dann deinen Namen angeben dass du ne Provision erhältst ?


----------



## Icejester (25. März 2011)

Hör mal, hältst Du es nicht auch für ein bißchen unsolide, Dein ganzes Geld in 3 Stück einer Aktie zu versenken?


----------



## Ovaron (26. März 2011)

Damit habe ich schon seit einiger Zeit gerechnet, das die AMD Aktie empfohlen wird.
Man kann mit einer ähnlichen Situation, wie kurz nach der Einführung der Cypress Grafikkarten rechnen, wo die Aktie auch sehr gut war.
Ich denke über kurz oder lang wird die AMD Aktie auch wieder in Richtung 12$ gehen, vielleicht sogar etwas mehr.
Leider habe ich nicht das Geld, um investieren zu können


----------



## Blackiwid (26. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Oh oh. Du kannst natürlich kaufen, was Du willst, aber ausgerechnet Gold und Silber sind langfristig nicht in der Lage, ein Vermögen zu vergrößern und inflationssicher sind sie auch nicht. Man sollte sich nicht von kurzfristigen Trends irritieren lassen. Gold ist schon massiv überbewertet und wird nicht weiter deutlich steigen, kann aber auf ca. US$ 350,- die Unze fallen.


 
Hier muss ich mal widersprechen du tust es ja selber du sagst das es noch genau so viel wert ist wie es 1900 Wert war, du nennst das zwar als negatives Argument, aber diese Eigenschaft eben auch Inflationssicherheit (in den 110 Jahren gabs ja Inflation die ausgeglichen wurde offensichtlich) ist ja ein rießen Plus.

Du vergisst das seit 1900 schon mehrere Hyperinflationen waren wo du dein Geld und zum Teil auch deine Aktien hast zum Heizen verwenden können. Unser Wirtschaftsmodell ist darauf angelegt das es zwinged immer wieder solche Währungsreformen geben muss. Wenn du nicht verstehst google mal nach dem Jesuspfennig. Es ist heute schon wieder so viel Geld im Umlauf das dieses durch nix gedeckt ist weder mit Dienstleistungen noch durch Wahren.

Die nächste Aktienblase ist schon am entstehen. Unser ganzes Wirtschaftssystem basiert auf ständiges wachstum, da unsere Welt aber nicht jeden Tag größer wird und wir nicht immer mehr Ausbeuten können kann es dieses Wachstum nicht mehr geben, alles was danach aussieht sind in Wirklichkeit Blasen.

Aber wenn man Gold kauft dann echtes Gold oder besser Silber, nicht irgendwelche Papiere die Anrecht auf solche Materialen verbriefen oder so. Da liegt dann ein Silber Barren in der Bank und 100 Leute haben anrecht, wenns dann bald mal richtig krachen wird, kann die Bank diesen einen Barren aber nicht magisch verhundertfachen und daher bekommt es der gläubiger mit dem stärksten politischen oder wirtschaftlichen Einfluss.

Aktien kann schon gut gehen hatte jetzt sogar AMD Aktien ganze weile lang aber der nächste noch größere Crash wird relativ bald kommen weil das Systemimmanet ist, und ob wir den dann wieder überstehen wie den letzten Crash darf man bezweifeln.

Wir werden aber auch ohne Geld bzw mit neuem Geld nicht direkt wieder in die Steinzeit zurück fallen, und es wird wohl auch wieder industrie geben die Silber verarbeiten will und dafür in irgend einem neuen Geldsystem dafür zahlen wird daher halte ich das für eine bessere Anlage. Wenn ich noch Geld hätte bzw größere Summen würd ichs wohl so in Sicherheit bringen, da alle Regierungen und Wirtschaften grad mit Vollgas aufn Abgrund zu rasen. Oder eben direkt in andere Sachwerte investieren.


----------



## Icejester (26. März 2011)

Ja, Dein Einwand ist auch richtig. Wenn ich mir hundert Jahre später noch mehr oder minder das Gleiche für etwas kaufen kann, habe ich wirklich optimalen Inflationsschutz. Was man aber nicht außer Acht lassen darf, sind die weichen Kosten, die mit jeder Anlage verbunden sind. Dabei ist es egal, ob es sich um Gold oder irgendwas anderes handelt. Du kannst Dir natürlich einen persönlichen Goldbarren ins Bankschließfach legen, aber wenn der nicht mindestens seine Kaufkraft erhält und zusätzlich noch eine Wertsteigerung um hundert Jahre Schließfachgebühr bei der Bank erfährt, stehst Du am Ende doch mit weniger da. Denn eine kostenlose Aufbewahrung gibt es, außer in den eigenen vier Wänden, nicht. Aus dem, was Du schreibst, schließe ich aber, daß Du ein hohes Sicherheitsbedürfnis hast. Du wirst Dein Gold also sehr wahrscheinlich nicht daheim aufbewahren oder im Garten vergraben. Es sei denn, Du läßt einen entsprechenden Tresor in Dein Haus einbauen. Das ist aber leider auch kostspielig.

Mit Deinem Beispiel des Silberbarrens bei der Bank hast Du auch nicht ganz unrecht, aber es hat sich da leider ein kleiner Denkfehler eingeschlichen. Es ist absolut richtig, daß die Bank einen Barren nicht verhundertfachen kann. Aber wenn 100 Leute ein Anrecht auf den Barren haben, haben sie nur Anrecht auf ein Hundertstel des Barrens. Die Bank muß an der Stelle also überhaupt nichts vermehren. Wenn Du den ganzen Barren willst, mußt Du die anderen 99 Leute schon dazu bringen, Dir ihre Anteile zu geben. Da die das wahrscheinlich nicht einfach auf freundliche Nachfrage tun, wirst Du ihnen Geld bieten müssen. Insofern kommen sie auch an das, was ihnen zusteht. Du kaufst es ihnen ja ab. Bedenke, daß wir hier von echten Sachwerten reden und nicht von Geld, das nur teilweise durch Sachwerte gedeckt ist. Der Fall, daß mehr Leute auf 100% *einer* Sache einen Anspruch haben als es Sachen gibt, ist hier überhaupt nicht möglich.


----------



## hfb (27. März 2011)

Sushimann schrieb:


> Die einzigen Investments heutzutage die wirklich Inflationssicher sind, sind Investments in Sachwerte wie zum Beispiel Immobillien oder Dinge mit Ideelen Wert (Kunstobjekte oder ähnliches)
> 
> Der Rentenfonds, der diesen Verkauf getätigt hat, ist übrigens wirklich sehr gut, wie Allianz Global Investors insgesamt durchaus empfehlenswerte Produkte anbietet. Von den Versicherungen kann man das leider nicht in gleichem Maße sagen.


 
Mega Off Topic:
Inflationssichere Immobilien und Aktien sind ja wohl auch ein Gerücht. Gestreut von Immobilienfonds- und Aktienfondsverkäufern. Wenn man deren Provisionssätze kennt und mit denen von uns Lebensversicherungsverkäufern
(zumindest denen bei den eher seriösen Firmen) vergleicht, weiss man, warum die das empfehlen.

Hab ich das Haus am richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit, ist es gut, aber das weiß vorher keiner. 
Und bei Aktienfonds verdient nur einer garantiert, der Fondsverwalter. Dessen Kosten und Provisionen müssen erstmal wieder reingewirtschaftet werden. Es gibt auch herrliche Langzeitvergleiche, in denen wenige der vielen Fonds besser als die
beste Lebensvers. abschneiden, aber viele schlechter als die schlechteste Lebensversicherung. Und die schlechteste LV war wirklich schlecht. Witzigerweise waren aber nicht 100 % der Deutschen in dem besten Fonds investiert. Was bedeutet das?
Ganz einfach, man kann es nicht vorher wissen, was gut läuft.

Was ich sagen will: Ob es jetzt dein Job ist oder deine persönliche Überzeugung, bitte laber deine Kunden oder Kumpels in diesem Brustton der Überzeugung voll. Aber nicht uns hier. Du kannst gern deine Meinung vertreten, aber so wie du schreibst erhebst du den Anspruch dass du wüsstest was richtig und falsch ist. Und das weiss wie beschrieben niemand vorher. Nicht mal ich behaupte garantieren zu können, dass meine Versicherungen in 30 Jahren irgendetwas wert sind, falls wirklich die Welt/Deutschland/das Universum kollabiert.  Dann wären nämlich Zigarettenstangen und Essen in Büchsen die kurzfristige und tatsächlich Gold/Silber/Grundbesitz die langfristige Anlage der Wahl gewesen.


----------



## W3SSI (27. März 2011)

das lässt auf einen GANZ starken Bulldozer schließen...und die marktanteile werden wieder deutlich steigen


----------



## Icejester (27. März 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Mega Off Topic:
> Inflationssichere Immobilien und Aktien sind ja wohl auch ein Gerücht. Gestreut von Immobilienfonds- und Aktienfondsverkäufern. Wenn man deren Provisionssätze kennt und mit denen von uns Lebensversicherungsverkäufern
> (zumindest denen bei den eher seriösen Firmen) vergleicht, weiss man, warum die das empfehlen.



Du wirst ja wohl auch fondsgebundene LVs verkaufen, oder? Und an einer schönen LV verdiene ich übrigens deutlich mehr als an Aktienfonds, solange das Volumen nicht wirklich groß ist.



> Ganz einfach, man kann es nicht vorher wissen, was gut läuft.


Deswegen braucht man ja auch eine sinnvolle Risikostreuung. Ich selbst würde niemals nur auf ein Pferd setzen und das auch niemandem sonst empfehlen.



> Was ich sagen will: Ob es jetzt dein Job ist oder deine persönliche Überzeugung, bitte laber deine Kunden oder Kumpels in diesem Brustton der Überzeugung voll. Aber nicht uns hier. Du kannst gern deine Meinung vertreten, aber so wie du schreibst erhebst du den Anspruch dass du wüsstest was richtig und falsch ist. Und das weiss wie beschrieben niemand vorher. Nicht mal ich behaupte garantieren zu können, dass meine Versicherungen in 30 Jahren irgendetwas wert sind, falls wirklich die Welt/Deutschland/das Universum kollabiert.  Dann wären nämlich Zigarettenstangen und Essen in Büchsen die kurzfristige und tatsächlich Gold/Silber/Grundbesitz die langfristige Anlage der Wahl gewesen.


Ich würde Immobilien bevorzugen, aber das liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß ich ein paar Immobilienmakler im Bekanntenkreis habe. Und einen Absolutheitsanspruch erhebe ich auch nicht. Wie gesagt, jeder kann tun und lassen, was er will, solange er damit nachts gut schlafen kann. Das ist eigentlich das Wichtigste.



W3SSI schrieb:


> das lässt auf einen GANZ starken Bulldozer schließen...und die marktanteile werden wieder deutlich steigen


 
Das wäre wirklich wünschenswert!


----------



## hfb (28. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Du wirst ja wohl auch fondsgebundene LVs verkaufen, oder?


 
Äh, nein, fondsgebundene LVs sind jetzt wirklich das letzte, weder Fisch noch Fleisch und quasi das Gegenteil von Blade dem Daywalker, von beiden Systemen mit allen ihren Schwächen und keiner ihrer Stärken ausgestattet...  

BTT:

Würde mich auch über einen starken Bulldozer freuen. Das wiederum kann ich aber aus der News leider nicht rauslesen,
da geht es nämlich um andere Aspekte.


----------



## Sushimann (29. März 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Mega Off Topic:
> Inflationssichere Immobilien und Aktien sind ja wohl auch ein Gerücht. Gestreut von Immobilienfonds- und Aktienfondsverkäufern. Wenn man deren Provisionssätze kennt und mit denen von uns Lebensversicherungsverkäufern
> (zumindest denen bei den eher seriösen Firmen) vergleicht, weiss man, warum die das empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Also zunächst einmal, man kann gerne über alles streiten aber nur solange bis es geschmacklos wird. Und da du mich zitierst und noch von jemand anders etwas dazu fügst was ich so nicht unterschreiben würde empfinde ich dies als durchaus geschmacklos. Dann empfinde ich es auch als Frechheit das du mich als hochgestochen bezeichnest. Den offensichtlich hast du die eig. Problematik sei es jetzt mangels Kompetenz mangels Interesse nicht erfasst,ich weis es nicht es ist mir auch egal. Aber mich kotzt es dann solche Pseudo Wissenschaftler sich etwas anschaun und  dieses dann zerfetzen indem sie das passende raussuchen und zusammenfügen. 

Das nennt man jemanden das Wort im Mund umdrehen!

Und genau sowas geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven. So und nun zum eig Thema, bei dem du mit Halbwissen glänzt. Zu dem Thema mit den Fonds werde ich mich nicht äussern, denn das liegt in der Hand des jeweilgen Anlegers. Nur es ist so das Immobilien genauso wie andere Sachwerte das einzig inflationssichere sind. Denn du hast heute ein Haus und selbst im Falle einer Hyperinflation hast du immer noch ein Haus das dann entweder während der Inflation oder auch nach der Inflation einen reelen Gegenwert darstellt. Im Gegensatz zu Geld das von heute auf morgen jeglichen Wert verlieren könnte. Wie gesagt das mit den Fonds und den Aktien hast *DU* dir an den Haaren  herbeigezogen um auch mal was sagen zu können. 

Und all das was ich hier vorgetragen hatte kannst du falls es dich interessiert ind den Büchern von Borchert, Obst/Hintner und Schaal nachlesen. Ich bin kein Gewerblicher und ich rate auch niemanden zu etwas. Ich habe mich hier nur beteiligt weil ich dies alles im Zuge meiner Facharbeit ausführlich bearbeiten musste und deshalb noch darüber bescheid wusste. 
Und nun meine Frage. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass du von "deinen" Versicherungen sprichst, gehe ich davon aus, dass du zumindest ein Versicherungsvertreter bist. Is es nicht ein bisschen seltsam hier Werbung für deine Lebensversicherungen zu machen? Denkst du durch mein Kommentar brachen dir Kunden weg? Du lobst deine Lebensversicherungen ja schon ein wenig in den Himmel...


----------



## -NTB- (29. März 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Äh, nein, fondsgebundene LVs sind jetzt wirklich das letzte, weder Fisch noch Fleisch und quasi das Gegenteil von Blade dem Daywalker, von beiden Systemen mit allen ihren Schwächen und keiner ihrer Stärken ausgestattet...
> 
> BTT:
> 
> ...


 
im vergleich zu einer kapital-lebensversicherung, sind fondsgebundene lebensversicherungen aber noch deutlich besser für den kunden


----------



## hfb (29. März 2011)

-NTB- schrieb:


> im vergleich zu einer kapital-lebensversicherung, sind fondsgebundene lebensversicherungen aber noch deutlich besser für den kunden


 
Sorry, ich wollte das hier wirklich nicht breittreten, ist ja alles so was von off-topic, evtl. möchte ein Mod
die ganze Anlagediskussion löschen?

Nochmal langsam: Fondsgebundene LVs vereinen die Nachteile beider Systeme, ich rate absolut davon ab.
Ich will hier nicht rumstreiten warum das so ist, gehört erstens nicht hierher und zweitens mach ich das den ganzen
Tag lang beruflich, keinen Bock hier abends im Forum auch noch darüber zu diskutieren. Glaub es mir oder glaub es mir nicht,
deine Entscheidung.



Sushimann schrieb:


> Also zunächst einmal, man kann gerne über alles streiten aber nur solange bis es geschmacklos wird. Und da du mich zitierst und noch von jemand anders etwas dazu fügst was ich so nicht unterschreiben würde empfinde ich dies als durchaus geschmacklos.


 
Ups, sorry, mein Fehler. Ich habe nicht aufgepasst und dir wirklich ein fremdes Zitat untergeschoben. Habe nicht gemerkt, dass die Beiträge von verschiedenen Autoren kamen. War keine Absicht. Das meiste meiner Ergüsse bezog sich auf jemand anders. Entschuldigung.

Ein Haus ist trotzdem keine inflationssichere Anlage. Verkauf doch mal eine Hütte, die nicht gerade mittig in Boomtown liegt. Hätte ich für die Hütte meines verstorbenen Opas einen inflationsbereinigten Erlös erzielt,
hätte ich jetzt keine Schulden auf mein Haus. Und wenn ich eines hoffentlich noch fernen Tages
die Hütte meines Vaters erbe, schöner grosser Bungalow direkt am Ortsrand eines kleinen Dorfes am Arsch der Welt, kann ich wahrscheinlich dankbar sein, wenn ich überhaupt einen Käufer finde. 
Eine Immobilie kann im übrigen sehr wohl auch von heute auf morgen ihren Wert verlieren. Naturkatastrophen,
Neubau eines AKW in der Nachbarschaft, verödende Wohngegenden, such dir was aus. 

Und nur weil etwas in einem Buch steht, stimmt es noch lange nicht.

Ich denke, ich habe deutlich gesagt, dass ich Versicherungen verkaufe.
Ich mache weder Werbung für mich noch für meine Firma noch beschädigen deine Aussagen mein Produkt,
weil hier weder mein Name noch der Name meiner Firma genannt werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. März 2011)

Es wird wohl ausreichen, wenn ich an dieser Stelle bitte, wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Macht doch im passenden Forum einen eigenen Thread dafür auf.


----------



## hfb (31. März 2011)

Ach bitte lösch das ganze Gedöhns doch einfach, das gehört wirklich nicht hierher.
Ich verabscheue zwar eigentlich diese willkürlichen und grundsätzlich immer ungerechtfertigten Löschungen durch Mods, aber in dem Fall mach ich ne Ausnahme.


----------

